# IUI Friends Part 9



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home for the lovelies!!!

  

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Morning!

CR - That is fantastic news.  Many, many congratulations!    .  I love reading success stories such as yours too - gives us all hope!

Julie - Hope the AF pains aren't too bad.  Maybe some chocolate would help?! (Chocolate is my cure for everything  )

Holly - Hurray - you're back!!!  It wil be great to have you back here regularly once the computer arrives.  Really looking forward to hearing your own news too. Come back soon!

Starr - Hope you're doing okay.  This must be feeling like the longest week of your life.  Thinking of you and sending you loads of     

 to all the other friends too - hope you're all doing okay.

I've got a massive headache today  - I think I've been obsessing about the best course of action since seeing the new consultant.  Oh well, just need to figure out a plan and agree on it with DH and then I will be fine again.

Happy wednesday to one and all

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Julie............I work from home and am very tempted to go and lie on the bed, but have a work deadline for the end of this week so had better not give into temptation!!  I suppose that also means I had better log out and actually do some work!!

catch up with you later - hope you feel better too

Rachel xxx


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Morning all,

hope your not having too bad a day.  

I've started tabs to make AF fall on a Friday-Sunday so fingers crossed next weekend will mean calling up the clinic for first scan and injections to begin for IUI.  I am actually looking forward to AF arriving - how sad is that?  

Take care all,

Jay


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning ALL

Holly we've missed youuuuuuu!! Dying to know your news... don't keep us in suspense for too long. xxxx 

CR Congratulations on the safe arrival of Harvey.. great name xxxx  

Kelly ta for all my dances.. lets hope my little embies heard !!

KJ that game is impossible... kept me occupied though Ta xxxx

Julie is your boss trying to be stupid or does it come naturally !! 

I'm off for some retail therapy now....can't spend another day stuck indoors... my 1st solo venture out into the world for nearly 2 weeks!!!

Love to you all and thanks for all the support


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

It's a good job I don't work from home - no self discipline what so ever!!! 

Am on "release" today to write reports - not done a single one yet! 

Still, the day is young!!

Read CR's post & howled!! How fab is that - really chuffed for them both & Harvey is a lovely name!


Really cross with Julie's boss - so much for "sisterhood"! She needs reminding how bloody lucky she is a) for getting preg so bloody easily  & B) having the lovely ********** working for her!!


Starr - how exciting! Really hoping it's a BFP proper for you asap!! Can't wait to hear the good news!    
Bet you want to keep testing!!  

Good luck - we're all rooting for you!

KJ - poor neighbours.  That's almost exactly what happened with ours 3 weeks ago.  Except I didn't think it was a surprise that the DH went - he works away a lot & it wouldn't surprise me if he had wife & kids elsewhere!

Last Dec he got "freebie" from his work to stay at the Sandy Lane Hotel in Barbados (mega posh, Tiger Woods had his wedding there, amongst lots of other celebs) - didn't tell Linda he was going til week before the hol - he had known for 3 months!!!! Didn't take her with him either. 

Just said to DH & me "Why tell her 3 months ago & get 3 months of grief when I can tell her the week before & just have a week of grief?"!!!!

DH got a big slap for saying "Mmm... he has got a point"!!!!!!!!!!!  

Unfortunately for our neighbour she is really devoted housewife who hasn't worked for years so she's now got all the worry of looking after 3 kids on her own & not knowing how she stands financially until it's all worked out.  

The DH turned up to see the kids on Sunday & I was relieved I was inside - heard a v stilted conversation between him & Ed our other neighbours.  That's the problem, you do end up almost taking sides, however hard you try not to.

Anyway, I'm sure your neighbour really appreciates your company right now - it will take her quite a while to get over the shock.  Is there really no one else involved? Hope not for her sake.

By the way, that game was good - v addictive! I was [email protected]! (Didn't have that as an official category!) Got DH to have a go - did 27 secs & then confessed he plays it at work!!!!!! Always telling me how busy they are in the office!!

Erica - how are you today my lovely?

Holly - you really are a saint! Fancy remembering everybody's details even though you're still trying to get sorted in your new life!  We all love you! Missing hearing from you more often.
How's that Mr Claws? Is he behaving himself?
What's happening on the work front for you & DH?  Tell us about your next step for ivf!

Catwoman - where are you? Have you been stapled with an extra big stapler?

Struthie - so sorry you're having a bad time. Really hope you get some good luck v soon. Are you coming to the next meet?

Kelly - how are you? What's the latest in the shingles saga?

DH bought me the new Embrace album on Mon so singing along at top of my voice while I type this - they've been asked by the FA to write the England World Cup song - hurrah! We're seeing them in Thetford Forest on the day of the first England World Cup match so should be fab! 

I really ought to go & start some reports now! Once I actually get started I'm ok, it's the thought of it!

Love to all,
mwah, mwah!
Jess xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Blimey its all happening,

CR-Fab news hunny,well done and huge congrats on the safe arrivel of Harvey       enjoy every minute sweetie!!

Kj-how sad about your neighbours,I know it can sometimes be hard but you just need to be there for her,I was the same when my Best friend split with her hubby,young kids involved and everything,sending you lots of love to help you through   

Julie-if only your boss could see what we all think of her eh nobody can be nasty to our **********  

Holly-was only just thinking about you yesterday sweetie,cant wait to hera your news 

Jess-get some work done   only joking!! should get shingles results within the next week,when I say shingles results its actually my immunity to pox results  

Starr-spooky,I have been for some retail therapy today too,got to go and hide the stuff before Michael gets home.No heavy lifting missus!!!

Jaybee-loads of luck for your IUI hunny  

Molly-owh het evild rea uoy unnyh  

Rachel-hope your head is better sweetie 

Well no news from me really,just cant stop weeing,thats the problem when you drink a shed load of water to get rid of a constant daily headache  I am really nervous about my scan tomorrow,it will be day 6 of stimms and I am really hoping theres plenty of follies   I have got a right stress head on me about it. Right off to try on stuff I have just bought most probabilly to take back again 

Kelly x

ps-can you remember I told you one of my baby bunnies is blind,well my mum is having it


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

Dont take any money with you then you will find loads    

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey, how much   have you lot done! I couldn't log on yesterday things were hectic here  & there's loads to catch up..........
Julie - Hope   pains have eased off a bit. Some more   for your boss. Would you like anything from the shop    
Kj - I'm so sorry to hear about your poor neighbour   What an awful shock for her. Like the others have said the most important thing you can do for her right now is to be there, to listen. You're a very good friend & I hope she enjoyed dinner with you last night. There is light at the end of the tunnel for her, she just won't see it yet. Make sure you take care of yourself too   it's a stressful time all round. Sorry but I did giggle at Caleb taking a bath in the river. Hope you hear from your sw   soon & yes you are being a very good & patient girl.
Starr -        ooer hun, how exciting. Enjoy your retail therapy & keep yourself busy & away from those   The most important test is Fridays & everything is crossed for that 50!! And by the way, Easter isn't just about chocolate you know   
Molly - How are you sweetie besides very busy?   Hope all is well in Mollyland & that your sis is ok.
Kelly -   for your scan tomorrow & great news about the bunny. 
Rachel - I'm more than halfway now   Hope your headache goes & good to hear that your appt with your immunology specialist went well   Hope you sort that plan out soon.
Jess - Have you managed to do a report yet?   What a lovely DH buying you the new Embrace album   
Jay - Good to hear that at least one of us has got a decent boss   Good luck with   hope she arrives on time so that you can do your next treatment.
Holly -Aaaawwwww great to "see" you again    We do miss you & are now desperate & excited about your news. Please don't keep us waiting for too long. Hope all is well in Hollyland. Glad DF made you   everyone is equal to him. I'm ok, having a bad AF but that was to be expected. Should have results in 2 weeks but knowing how they messed me about before I doubt it!!
Catwoman - Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?   Do you need to borrow my staple remover?   
Jilly -     for new name!

 everyone else, better post this before I loose it, won't be a happy   if that happens.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

CR & DH
      
Fantastic news, brought a   to my eye & hope to my   
Can't believe your pregnancy went so quickly   Glad your labour & delivery went ok in the end. Please keep us posted & maybe show us a picture of Harvey soon?

Take good care of yourself.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Erica   I have had a word with the    and told her to leave you and Julie alone  

Julie-Talking of Batman,got a joke for you,my niece told it me

Whats the last thing Batman said to Robin befroe he got into the Bat mobile??


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Robin-get in the Bat mobile


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - If you are in charge of entertainment at the meet, count me out      Guess you love Xmas cracker jokes too   Thanks for having a word with AF but I think she needs more of a  she is being very naughty.

Julie - Is she an Aquarian   The water carrier    I'm just by the tap if you need some!!

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Dear Julies Boss alias Mrs Mc-Smugpregpants

I wonder if we could ask you a favour? Theres a girl in your office called **********. she's called Angel because that is what she is at the moment, putting up with living and breathing every nanosecond of your very lucky pregnancy. Please refrain from sharing the intimate details of your pregnancy within a fifty mile radius of Julie, the last thing she wants to know is how sick you're feeling, she would give all the chocolate in the world to feel sick like you, and instead has to put up with hideous AF pains whilst you moan and groan about the gift you have been given. And about getting fat and not fitting in your clothes, THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU'RE PREGNANT OKAY? Someone in your postion should have the brains to realise that pregnancy=getting bigger. although perhaps your brain has already started to shrink (thats another thing that happens) because you seem to think its appropriate to ask Julie advice on any baby/pregnancy related matters , please DO NOT do this - ask someone who hasnt been down the very distressing path of Infertility and has yet to receive the gift they so deserve. 

Love from the IUI GIRLS xxx

ps how about a huuuuge bunch of flowers for Julie to say sorry for being such an insensitive 

phew, feel much better now
kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Well said Kim!!!!

      to Julie's boss.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

todays news in kj-land..we've been moved up to Junior Gun-dog classes   glad cos both me and caleb were getting a bit tired of the sit/stay/heel etc routine. we practised retreive today and he did very well..lots of new rules to remember  have bought some training discs and had a go with them..basically to stop him jumping up..but first you get him to be scared of them..boy does he hate them!he had a piece of chicken under his nose and wouldnt touch it for fear of these little discs rattling near him - he kept looking fearfully at them and then at me like 'please dont bash them on the floor again!' felt a bit mean but we HAVE to get him to toe the line or the sw will give him a bad report and that'll be that!!

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Well said KJ - perhaps Julie should "accidently" send it to said boss!

I'm really sorry but this is a "me" post cos i desperatley need to talk to someone - had horrendously bad news about my mum.

She has had 2 little episodes of skin cancer - both caught early & cut out - also not the melanoma sort.

She's had a black mark on her cheek near her nose that looks like a little black head for about a year but in the last 2 months or so it's looked slightly bigger - not really bothered her but she went to the docs today & she's referred her immediately to the plastic surgeon to have it removed as she suspects it's cancerous. 

She's waiting to hear when her appt is - luckily she's got private health care.

I stupidly looked it up on the internet & found loads of stuff that says that melanomas are black & often appear on the face - spread v quickly & need to be caught asap for any chance of survival. I can't believe I didn't make her go to the docs sooner. 

I am absoutely distraught - i know there's nothing I can do except wait & hope it turns out to be something else - though quite what i don't know.

I just can't stop crying.

The worse thing is my mum said something really stupid to me last week - she felt that either her or dad had to die in order for me & Andrew to have a baby because that's what has happened to 3 people she knows well who have been ttc for years - their parent has died & then hey presto they find themselves preg. i know that's a really stupid thing but I just wish she'd never said it.

i just can't really believe this is happening.  

Sorry,
Jess x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Jess that's awful - I'm really sorry you and your mum and dad are going through this.  It's really good that she's being referred as soon as possible so that they can get on with treating her.  It sounds like she went to the doctor as soon as it started to look dodgy - I'm sure very few people would have gone before then - so hopefully that will be in plenty of time for them to sort it out.

As I'm sure you know the internet can be brutal and inaccurate so don't take the prognosis for your mum off the internet - I hope the doctors are able to give her lots of options and that things won't be anything like as bad as you think.

I'll be thinking about you  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello loves and darlings!
Lots of catching up to do…huge apols for not getting on before, but yes... I have had my bresslas well and truly stapled to the desk this week. But you have all been in my thoughts, especially…
Struthie   I'm so sorry. I really hoped it would happen for you. Sending lots of hugs and kisses your way.
Starr – it's looking really positive hunny!   Sending tons of sticky vibes          Remember: a positive is a positive, and it's still early days! Keeping everything crossed that your HCG keeps going up and up...
CR – mega congrats to you! And Harvey is such a lovely name!
Jilly – OMG! Big news from the Poops camp! Wishing you all the love and luck in the world for your life post-pub…what are your plans? I seem to have missed so much over the last week or so…   
Julie – Grrrrrrrrr       your boss sounds like an utter moo. If it's any consolation, I had similar problems with a colleague last year – she'd go on and on about her bloody symptoms, that she was thrilled she was having a girl rather than a boy (yep, I wanted to strangle her, too), and had a delightful habit of chucking her latest scan photo on my desk for me to see... yet oddly didn't think of showing it to any of the other three preggers women in my office (she knew I had fertility probs by the way). I have no idea why, but pregnancy and parenthood seems to turn some women into the most horrendously competitive harridans – rubbing infertile women's noses in the fact that they can't have 'em (at least, not without lots of luvverly invasive, painful and expensive treatment), and jockeying for position with their fellow co-mothers on whose little bundle of joy will do their GCSE in applied physics first. Makes me mad. Tell ya what – leave a copy of my mag article on her desk, with the opening para highlighted. That might, just might, get the message across to her. That in addition to emailing KJ's superb posting (well done, that girl!).
Glad I got that off my chest. Hate people upsetting my gorgeous IUI buddies!     
Jess – hunny, please, please try not to worry about your mum… I can't talk, 'cos I'm always scanning the internet and scaring myself to death, but a friend of mine had something v.similar on her face two years ago, and it was nothing – just an infected spot (and I saw it, too – I really, really thought it looked like a melanoma and it was growing at a scary pace). Try to hang on in there – her docs will know what to do, but I'm sure it'll all be fine. Sending you – and her – lots of     
Erica, my lovely buddy –      how is the sausage famine? Do you still have wings?  
Kelly – thinking of you loads, hunny – and I'm willing those follies to grow and grow! Make sure you drink lots of water and eat plenty of good quality protein at every meal – lots of eggs, chicken etc (you'll be clucking by the end of your stimming!)
Holly – soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely to see your post! How are things in NZ? And the naughty Mr Claws? Has he gone walkies again? Sending you tons of love 
  
Everyone else – VIL, Moosey, Murtle, Shazia, Rachel, Molly and anyone I've forgotten – hello and tons of love to all.
Update on me: had chromosome results yesterday, and all is normal. Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still waiting for another two immune results, though. Should know by the end of the week – hope so, as I will be off to Cornwall for a week's walking. Huzzah!!
Will try and post before I go.
Lots of love and luck to all (and apols for any spelling mistakes; writing this in a hurry while the bosom-stapler is in a meeting!)
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj -   on promotion to next class & I wonder if DF would like some of those discs to jangle at me when my sausage ban is up   Ditto on the message to Julie's boss   
Jess - About to mail you    
Catwoman - I'm not having it that you're normal!   Seriously though, glad results are ok & hope that the other ones arrive soon. Have a fab time in Cornwall   what a lovely time for a break. Yep, I've still got   but I'm more than halfway through my sausage ban  so that's not so bad. AF is giving me a hard time but I thought that would happen.
Julie - Want anything from the shop?   I've just had some yummy bbq mini cheddars.

Erica.xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello eveyone

Firstly a very big thank you to everyone that wished me happy birhtday on Friday!  I was impressed and touched and glad I had a better birthday than I did last year when I was in the middle fo my miscarriage.

I am having a stupid moment that is lasting all day and cannot seem to find the previous thread to know what has been happening - anyway I have gleaned some idea of what has been happening for some of you!

CR - Well bloody done and welcome to Harvey - thats a very cool name.  Me and VIL have got this book called 'Cool names for babies' but are not cool enought to use any of the names - Harvey is no doubt in this book making you very, very cool indeed.

Starr - I will keep my fingers and toes crossed and will walk funny until you get your BFP!   Happy shopping!

Julie - Your boss sounds like a right to**er!  I think you should leave Kims response on your computer as a wallpaper or screensaver for her to notice when she walks past.  Hope you are doing ok.

Kim - well done to Caleb on moving up a level - hope you are all doing ok.  I didnt know he was a gun dog - why are they called that again.  I remember this was explained at Crufts - but you know me in one ear and out the other  

Jess - Really sorry to hear about your mother.  VIL is right, you mother is in good hands and I hope it is not too serious.  I would keep away from the internet as some of the information can be scaremongering and misleading.  

I had a lovely birthday on Friday and VIL brough me an Ipod - I was gobsmacked and lost for words spent most of the day downloading music onto this lovely, lovely new friend of mine.  I   my ipod!  Except I think I loved it too much and tried to charge on my work PC and lost all my goddam music from the hardrive!     

We went out to a swanky restaurant on Friday and i thought i would make an effort -you know wash my hair and stuff.  I thought i was being all sophisticated until I noticed a great big dribble stain all the way down my top from brushing my teeth.   I must have got carried away and thrown toothpaste all down my top!  It was a highpoint of my day!  Maybe I will stick to getting take aways and throwing them all over myself and the floor in private.  Lucky VIL she has nabbed a classey ladey eh?

I have just started my AF and am being very grump with VIL who just came to my office and shouted at me in a monotone voice and did 'big eyes' at me - which is very, very scary.  It seems to be a family trait (her mum does it and scares the hell out of her dad) as she cant help doing it when she is mad at me and is trying to be threatening!  My eyes go like   when she gets like that!

I am skiving off an evening meeting as I am a bit grumpy, have a stomach ached and want to go home and eat chewy sweets and chocolate.  Will try not to watch You are What You Eat tonight!  

Hope you all supported The Mighty Arsenal last night in their win over Juventus!  

Take care
Jackie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Kj-fab bloody letter hun,where does Julie work?? 

Jess-I am so sorry about your mum hunny,its good that they are getting her in to have it seen to,wish I were closer so I could give you a great big squeeze 

Claire-fab news on your results,about bloody time eh?? Whats next for you chick??

Moosey-your post made me laugh,sounds like you were having one of those days that I have all the time   Enjoy your sweets 

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

oops me again,

Forgot to say how lovely my sis is,she came round for a coffee after work today and asked if she could have Oliver at the weekend cos she said we deserved a break,blees her cotton socks  I picked up my 2 nieces from school twice this week and when they came to pick them up I looked shattered so I think they felt sorry for me.So sat night we are off to the pics and a meal.

Note to self- WEAR STRETCHY SKIRT !!!!  

kELLY X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so me again 

I was just checking on the other bulletin board I post on and saw this post,it might get some of you mad but the lady who replied to it gave them what for,good on her I say 

http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15961

kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Goodnight ladies      
Have a lovely evening whatever you are doing.
Special & lots of        to Starr.

Erica.xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Would I do big eyes and scare Moosey like this    

Glad we're on for eating loads of chocolate tonight though!!!

Love to everyone

Victoria
xxx

PS - CR - Massive congratulations.  What a fab surprise.  I'm glad you and Harvey are well and enjoying time with each other.  

PPS - Poor Moosey - I'll go and be nice to her....


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Jess    What a nighmare for you. Hopefully as everyone else has said it will be nothing and she'll be fine. Please don't read too much into what she said about losing one of them for you to achieve your dream...you can have both. Look after yourself sweetheart xxxx

Moosey keep that funny walk going girl xx

Cat.. ouch bosom's stapling sounds painful. Glad your test was good xx

KJ that letter was fantastic... pleeeeease send it to the nasty boss   Well done Caleb on your promotion... big boy now xx

Erika to me easter is always about chocolate.. 

Aww Kelly lovely mum looking after the poor blind bunny xxx

Well had a lovely afternoon.. bought a few tops and a lovely dress for my friends 40th party next month... found myself lingering in John Lewis' window at the bubba stuff, pulled myself together and moved on though...(was lovely stuff!!)

Got niggly af type pains and feel a bit queasy at times. Have inspected my (.)(.) and think they look different but it's so hard to tell.

Do you think i should do another hpt in the morning?? I'll go with whatever you lot say  dont call the  

Off to Ikea tonight to order the new kitchen yipee the builders are nearly finished.. well another 2 weeks( and the messiest!!) ho hum

Love and     to all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Starr,

    I'm not one to advise .............

I did 15 in total    

go with whatever will be better for you / put your mind at ease 

xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

PS Madam would send cyber cuddles, but better not as she is a poorly bunny  xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr I think I would test in the morning, but then I did test early to    xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for all your support you fab girlies!

I've calmed down now & pulled myself together - think it's something to do with my neighbour who died 3 weeks ago, that was skin cancer too.

Anyway, mum sees the plastic surgeon (how show biz!) on Monday am - we have our NHS cons on Mon pm!  Most of the stuff on the internet terrified me! But think her spot thing is probably too small to be anything too awful - fingers crossed.

Kelly - some people really do believe that ivf is a waste of nhs money - they should try spending years hoping for a miracle that will probably never happen - ar$eholes!!  

It always makes me laugh that no one mentions that contraception and abortion are free!  But then we have all decided to have a career and then expect to have a baby in our 40s - yeah right!

VIL & Moosey - hope you have fun stuffing your faces with chocolate & seeing who has the biggest & scariest eyes!!!!!

Starr - good luck with the testing! I'd test but only believe the result if it's a BFP!!!! Otherwise it's way too early!

Catwoman - great to hear you've wrenched your (.)(.) off the desk!  Cornwall sounds fab - have a great time.

Holly - really great to hear from you, can't wait til you're up and running properly!

Julie - hope your boss ends up with a very ugly, naughty, stroppy baby that never sleeps & will only eat chocolate!!!! Will serve her right!  Think karma!

Molly really hope you're ok & that DH hasn't developed a washing machine phobia! How's your sis?

I've managed to write 2 reports - only another 24 to go!! 

Love you all,
mwah, mwah!!
Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so I am sure your all sick of me popping up today,but I called the doctors surgery on the off chance that my blood test results would be back and guess what,they were  

I am immune to chicken pox so I can now see my mum and dad   

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Sorry for the 'me' post... did another hpt this morning... looks like a bfn... there's a line but really really faint. Surely if the beta was getting stronger the hpt would show it. 

I really thought yesterday that we'd cracked it. Now i just feel so gutted and sad. Pete says we need to accept the bfn and try and move on. I know that you lot will try and rally me by saying the blood test is the one that counts, but surely if it was good the hpt would be much much darker and obviously a bfp. 

I can't believe that after all the [email protected] in the last fortnight, it looks like it's all been for nothing. I know lot's of you have been through worse, but this morning it all seems particularly unfair and hard to take in. 

The tears don't seem to show any sign of stopping and i'm gonna go back to bed and try and sort myself out. I kept dreaming all last night of really good strong bfp's so much that each time i woke up i thought i'd done it and it was real. Sad eh!!

Love to you all and thanks for 'listening'
Starr


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Starr - 

Just want to say how much I feel for you at the moment.  There is not much I can say as I know you will be feeling devastated right now.  Is it worth phoning your clinic though to see what they think, and to see if it is worth having a blood test today and finding out what the levels are now?

We are all with you all the way though, whatever the outcome.    

Thinking of you

Rachel xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Starr

I feel really  that you're so devastated and upset this morning and wish I could just give you a big  and tell you it will all be okay. I know it's easy for me to say, but PLEASE don't assume ANYTHING until you have your second blood test tomorrow.....and leave the pee sticks alone!    I just found this info from an HPT site (www.peeonastick.com) which I hope might help...

8. *The positive line is really faint. Is this okay? *An HPT tells you exactly one thing: your urine either has detectable pregnancy hormone in it, or it doesn't. The darkness or lightness of a line doesn't mean much. Generally speaking, a very light line can mean there is a small amount of hCG in your urine, and a very dark line can mean there is a larger amount of hCG in your urine. This is why you may get a faint positive at 10 DPO but a darker positive at 18 DPO. However, this is not always true. Tests are all different, and even tests in the same box may differ in sensitivity. Comparing light/dark lines will just drive you nuts. If you see a line in the "results" window, you're preg!

*9. I took another test and the line is lighter. Does this mean anything? Should it get darker? *Not necessarily. In general, the positive line will be darker when a greater amount of hCG is present in the urine, but not always. Some tests contain more or less dye (meaning there is just more or less color to "stick" to your hCG.) Some tests are more or less sensitive-- even 2 tests in the same box can be different. Also, your urine may have more or less hCG in it depending on what you ate or drank, or how long it's been since you last peed. Food itself does not cause false results, but can affect how much urine you have and how dilute it is. Eating salty chips and drinking caffeine all day will result in more concentrated pee, whereas gorging on watermelon and ginger ale will result in lots of very dilute pee. But an HPT is not meant to tell you "how" pregnant you are. It only tells you if you are pregnant or not. As long as there is a line in the results window, you are pregnant.

Keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome tomorrow.        
Love Molly


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Well done Molly – you always say the right things.  Starr – please don’t think that it is all over yet. I don’t want to big things up when you are feeling so low and sound like I am belittling how you are feeling right now – but they all say that a line is a line is a line. If you can see it then it is there. I had 2 rotten days of thinking that my line was the result of the HCG jab remnants and it wasn’t.

Lots of love to you and fingers crossed for some kind of resolution tomorrow.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Molly for posting that Starr, my tests were very faint, I know I know taht nothing we can say can help and its another night of worry and trying to protect yourself till tomorrow, but hold onto that hope my sweet


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks all you lovely ladies...

Well picked myself up now..may even get dressed as well! 

I've spoken to the clinic and they've said that i really need to wait until tommorow to give me a more accurate reading. I still have a tiny bit of hope, but am trying to protect myself too.

I keep looking at the test.. it is very very faint but is there... I think that maybe my embies have tried to stick but my inhospitable womb have given them notice to quit! 

I think i'll try more retail therapy today...can't sit aout moping all day.

Julie,Molly,Jules,Candy,Looby,Victoria, Rachel thanks so much for picking me up!!

Love you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr babe  i cant really say anymore than everyone else has said..just haaaaaaang on in there just a little bit longer. this final bit is just SO DAMN HARD  screws with your head big time. retail therapy sounds like a good idea to keep you occupied...want me to find another game?  thinking soooo  much about you  (run outta credit on phone or would be texting!!!)

hi poops  

Jess, what a nasty shock for you and your mum.. really hope it all turns out to be nothing at all  can understand it freaking you out tho...esp when you get reading on the net 

moosey - lol at your post, made me laugh about VIL's big eyes  lucky you with your ipod  Caleb isnt a gun dog at all - he's half lab, half border collie, but the trainer thinks he needs gun dog discipline! shame as he will leave behind his little friends in his class..esp his girlfriend Molly who is a cute black lab and they were born on the same day  Re cool baby names, maybe you could make one up using letters from your names soooo lets see  J A C K I E V I C T O R I A - theres Jake, Tori, Ria, ok I'm bored now, but its a thought....

Kelly - YAY at being immune to the dreaded pox  

Julie   for your AF pains

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OMG!!!!! forgot to say...the SW is coming to visit on monday   mega spring clean about to start......


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all.

Starr-been thinking of you loads hunny,really hoping tomorrow gives you your much deserved confirmed bfp       

Big loves to everyone,cant stay long,I am off to see my mum and dad  

Well scan went well,I have got 7 follies ranging from 9mm to 13mm and there are 8 other little ones that will hopefully have a growing spurt   cos otherwise I wont have enough for egg sharing(need  so things are a bit tense.Lining is 9.6mm.I have got to call the clinic later this afternoon for my blood results and for them to tell me when my next scan is and what to do drug wise.Looks like e/c will be on Tue/wed next week   so scared. Will pop back later when I know more,thanks again for all your support   

Kelly x

ps Kj-fanbloodytastic sweetie!!!!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi friends... 

Kelly -   at your scan results. The follies sound fantastic - especially for so early on. And great news on your pox results   enjoy the afternoon with your M&D. x

KJ - great news about the sw appt on Monday. At last - and without you having to chase!  You'd better get on with the spring-cleaning now.  I loved your letter to Julie's boss - wouldn't it be just fab if she sent it... 

Julie - sweetie, hope you've printed it off for the next time she goes upsetting you like that.  It's just NOT ON!    for the nasty AF pain.

Jess - sweetheart, what a fright you've had about your Mum.    Bleedin' Google has a lot to answer for!  Just glad she's having it investigated so quickly and hoping it's nothing to worry about. Don't let what she said play on your mind - it's not like that, and it won't happen.  

Catwoman - so glad the results have come back clear so far. What a relief - finally! 

Jilly - hope you're not getting too stressed & everything's going to plan. Can't wait for your news on Weds.... 

Erica - sausage ban almost over....and one day till your work situation improves. Hang in there sweetie..... 

Rachel - your m/c appt sounded great. How reassuring to be taken so seriously & to get it all sorted before more IVF. I might come to you for some info. 

Struthie - glad your appt with Julian went well yesterday. So glad he was so +ve and great news you don't need to use donor  . Go, DH!

Holly - sweetheart, LOVELY post as usual  but please let us know your news. Hoping you're settling in now and that everything's okay. 

 to Candy & Jacob, Looby & Katie, VIL & Moosey, Cathy and all not mentioned.

We're still at my Sis's. She's still rough. I've been taking the kids to school/nursery this week so she can have a lie-in. We're trying to persuade her to go away to her friend's for a few days for a complete break to recharge her batteries. She's just SO exhausted...I think she's 80% agreed to do it. Says she feels guilty leaving the kids but we're trying to make her see it will be better for them in the long-run if she comes back refreshed.

Another problem is she's desperate to move - found a lovely house a couple of miles from us that they can't really afford and has put theirs on the market. She found out y'day the developer will accept their offer if they can exchange in 3 weeks!  So she's said yes and has now got a whole load of other stress to deal with!!! 

I've just started acupuncture again and had some TRULY AMAZING news.... my FSH is.....wait for it......3.5!!!! How bleeding amazing is that??! My LH is 4.8 which I think is also okay although a higher LH than FSH can apparently possibly indicate PCOS, but I'm not gonna worry about that too much as I don't have any other symptoms of it.

I'm gonna ring the clinic tomorrow & tell them. The lovely nurse has day off on Thursday and said I could have a chat with her when the results came back. The only thing I'm slightly worried about (I always find something to worry about!  ) is that a high E2 estradiol level can make FSH appear lower than it truly is and I didn't have E2 tested....

Anyway, big decisions to make after I've spoken to her, but I'm greatly encouraged by the news so far! And if KJ hadn't encouraged me I might not have bothered to have it checked. So thanks sweetie - you're a star as always! 

Right, got to fly. Late for a massage! 

More                         for Starr.

Byeeeee....
Molly
xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Molly 
Yes its great news,have just applied for a loan online,thought it would be an instant decision but no they write to tell you if its been accepted  

Yes Julian was great yesterday,there seem to be lots of new nurses there now,well I say lots I mean two!
Good luck talking to N tomorrow!
Are you going to try IVF then?

Oh got two questions
1 - has anyone tried reflexology thinking of having a go,and if so was it good and how do I find a good one?
2 - what was the name of the lady that lived in Russia? She said she wouldn't be here for a while as her and her ds and dh were moving to America - its bugging me!

Thanks love to all xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

VIL & Moosey - Hope you both enjoyed choc night   
Starr - Great advice from all the girls as always, especially Molly  Hang on in there sweetheart & lots of         for tomorrow, everyone has everything crossed for you.
Candy - Hope you & J are ok   
Jess - Glad you are feeling a little better, it's a worrying time I know   Lots of    for your mom for Monday.
Kelly - Great follies girl    well done you. Fab news that you can see your mom & dad again too.
Julie - Loved the dream sweetness & Jilly looks like this       I'd love a car like that, travelling to work would be a pleasure. Have a great long weekend &   for tomorrow.
Rachel -   how are you?
Molly - Your sister is lucky to have you    & a break sounds just the ticket for her. The added stress of moving is something she doesn't need but hopefully it will go as smoothly as it can. Great news about acupuncture & your levels   you have every right to be chuffed to bits.
Kj -     for sw visit on Monday, great that things are moving again, you've been very patient.
Jilly -       ADOLF!
Catwoman - Have a great week in Cornwall   

Lots of love to everyone not mentioned   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Molly-fantastic news on your fsh results hunny,well done!!!  

Starr-thinking of you loads hunny,loads of luck for tomorrow     

Erica-yey its FRIDAY tomorrow  

Jillypops-cor blimey its all happening in jillyland isn't it!!! Gald your getting sorted sweetie 

**Have all of you read the thread on the meet ?Hotel cant  do that date,so we need to make a decision**

I called the clinic,my next scan is sat morning  grow follies grow


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*HI EVERYONE

IF YOU ARE THINKING OF COMING TO THE MEET ON 6TH MAY, PLEASE CAN YOU READ THE MEET UP THREAD AS THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH THE HOTEL FOR 6TH MAY AND I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU ALL WANT TO DO.

THANKS

MOOMIN*


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well Kim, how fantastic is that ..... Monday ... Monday ... Monday, I can't believe how excited I am for you, we need a 2 page essay at leats when shes gone, on everything, better still a webcam ! ......... Molly you always manage to spin something positive into all our situtions so time we did the same, thats brilliant news and can't wiat to hear what the cs says.

Struthie I see a lovely ladie in Aylesbury, Fairford Leys, not sure how far from Amersham that is, but if you wnat details pm me, although she is going on maternity leave soon.

Love to all not read back any further and eyes are starting to close, not been up this late by choice in ages, have a hen night Saturday in London, semi dreading it, but semi looking forwrad to my first real night out in ages

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have news from our lovely Aless

She has had two lovely embies transferred last Saturday from her donor and has two more frosties, testing date is the 6th April, so please all say a little prayer for her and send some sticky vibes. Aless asked if I could send my regards to the old bunch, she thinks of us often but its too painful to come back to the site as a regular poster

Good luck Ales


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good luck Aless!!! Hope and Faith winging their way to you hunny!!

Candy - go to bed  Enjoy yourself on Saturday night - but know what you mean about mixed feelings!! Once you get there you'll have a great time I'm sure.

Starr - oooh lordy you are being put thru the mill. It's incredibly unfair and hard on you both but I'm encouraged by Molly's post. Sending you a ton of       for the morning. Love you loads you wonderful girl and you deserve for this to be a BFP so much 

KJ - wow!! It's all taking off now hun!! Fantastic news about SW visit on Monday!! Great to have it all under way. Can't wait to hear all about it. I'm sure your house will be gleaming and she'll love all of you. Caleb - be good and no noses up skirts!! It's not manners! He's a little star to have been promoted up to the big classes! He'll thrive I'm sure as they will suit his nature and antics! I'm still chuckling about the dead animal scenario and the recent swim!! Big kisses mwah! Ooooh loved the letter to J's boss! Perhaps we could post it to her if J doesn't pass it on 

Julie - missed you now scrumptious muffin as you've got a long weekend ahead of you. Hope you've had a lovely time retail therapying!

Molly - look at you - you teenager!!! Wow oh Wow! Very encouraging and should definitley make you feel more confident about going fwd. Feeling it for your sister though and all she has on.... worried tho that she's added a whole heap more to it with the house situation.... Oh well I guess there is at least a time limit on it and means it's not going to go on too long. Hope it all works out for you all. I'm worried about you and DH having to take so much out of your lives to take care of them all at the moment.... big 

Kel - great about the lovely follies and the immune result  Now we just need the little tiddlers to put on a growth spurt over the weekend and all will be well    In case I'm not on again before EC hunny - all the very best!!! You'll be in my thoughts and sending you a zillion wishes over the seas!!

Sweet Jilly - it was you I thought of after I posted! How could I have forgotten with all the big stuff you have going on! Really hoping that this new move brings you everything good that you deserve. Also wishing you a ton of positve and happy vibes for successful IUI!! Will be here before you know it!

Miss Jules! - also thought of you and imagined how much your lovely bump has grown since we saw you in Nov! All in order and going well?? Hope you're not getting to the too uncomfy stage yet 

Jess - poor you with the worry of your Mum. My vbf has something similar on the side of her nose. She gets it checked regularly but it's all fine. Damn www  Good luck for both of your appointments on Monday!! Can't wait to hear how you both are. Ugh to progress reports!!

Catwoman - fantastic to 'see' you back hun! So pleased results all clear - you've been in my thoughts! A real relief I can imagine! So.... next steps

Rachel - hi loves! How's your head? I know what you mean - when your head is full you want to know now and because you can't you get a headache. I've been very much like that lately too. Answers are good just wish we didn't have to have patience to wait for them!! Meet your deadline ok?

Moosey and VIL - what a pair! You are two are so well suited! Moosey - I'm always dribbling my toothpaste - it's not a good look is it  aaah well - it'll be baby sick for you soon    Belated Happy Birthday   and thank god you have moved on so far from this time last year 

Right - this is gonna take a while - it's been ages.... bear with me...

Thank you for your good luck wishes for our apptmt at the clinic. We went 3 weeks ago and very happy to report that they are an excellent team. We are seeing a woman consultant (who is pg herself). She's very matter of fact but friendly. DH said he felt she was impressed about how much I knew and she really warmed to us (I didn't notice..?) anyway... we went through everything to date and told her that our UK clinic were concerned with things looking like time may be running out for me and that we needed to get cracking... (no jokes about eggs please...!) Anyway she said she really didn't think it would be that alarming but lets do an FSH and we'll take it from there. As it turned out it was Day 2 of cycle so could do it all then and there. (Have to add at this point getting things done here is incredibly easy!!) I then had to go back in to have a scan on the following Tuesday and DH did a test too. The scan was fine and all looks like it has settled down ok after the trauma, however.... FSH was up to 15.3!!!!!!! OMG! It's taken a while to accept that I really do have premature ovarian failure... having the follow up appointment was like a second opinion really. Sooo the Con said I understand now why your UK clinic wanted you to get going with things and suggested doing another FSH next cycle and if it is sufficiently lowered then she wants us to cycle straight away. Hmph! I'm not ready emotionally yet. There's been such an upheaval getting ourselves here that only now life is settling down for us. I'm secretly hoping it's still not good enough! Interestingly I had run out of wheatgrass a while ago and with all the stress of shifting I think it's impacted. Apparently stress does have an effect on levels... Good news tho - the clinic normally only do long protocol and I wasn't happy - she's letting me do short!

So.... while all this was being digested I went to my sister's in Auckland for a long weekend. She's recovering from endo surgery so I went up to keep her company and to stop her climbing the walls. We had a nice time and I also caught up with my VBF... that was a little disappointing... she's not in a happy place right now and I didn't have the energy to help her... felt a bit miffed too if I'm honest as she didn't really ask me anything about me and how I felt and in fact dragged me into a maternity shop (don't worry she's single herself and no intentions of ever having kids) to look at jewellery. I had to leave. My sister who also knows her even noticed how unlike herself she was....

Back home and DH had missed me but Mr Claws hadn't! Loved having DH and half the bed to himself! Toad! And thank you all for you concern too - having him lost was incredibly distressing but he's coming and going again now like he's lived here all his life. Think he misses the squirrels and foxes tho!

Since returning from Auckland I've found a medical herbalist who specializes in fertility and women's health. We had our first appointment with her on Tuesday night and she is great. Knew shed loads and has organized tests to find out if I have anti ovarian antibodies etc causing the premature ovarian failure and lots of other stuff too. It's refreshing to be getting somewhere after no one else being prepared to look into things. I've also found a GP who is a naturopath as well! She's been through infertility and had tx but did a preconception course (similar to we have done and will be doing going fwd) and now has a 10 month old daughter! Really liked her too. The plan is to do a bit of work for a couple of months on treating things to a sufficient level to support a healthy conception and pg - it's good to feel settled and have a plan again.

DH is loving his new job and settling in very well. He's very happy to have made the change home and is enjoying all the fringe benefits of living the easier life here. I'm still a bit in limbo&#8230; not sure that I really want to work&#8230; but made a decision to give temping a go. I don't see how you can get a permanent job and then take time out for apptmts and 2ww etc&#8230; hard enough in an ongoing job&#8230; time will tell. The GP said yesterday that she thinks I should just forget about it and concentrate on having a settled life for a while. I said would she please speak to my DH about that!!

DH organized a romantic dinner out for our 9th wedding anniversary this week. Fantastic location and the food was superb! We haven't been out like that in ages - we both loved it and there's nothing better than rekindling those special feelings is there - aaah bless! It's his b'day next week so have a bit to live up to but thinking a gourmet picnic at a lake in the mountains. Hopefully it'll be trip out with our mountain bikes too but it's starting to get chilly now&#8230;&#8230; boo hooo here comes winter already. Think I'll shift back to the UK for the summer!!

Anyway - that is way more than you needed!! Waffled on forever!

Still no confirmed date for delivery of our UK stuff but she did say on Weds it should be within the week&#8230;. can't wait!

Lovin ya all loads!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 

starr
                     


candy that is truly amazing that you sholuld tell us news about aless - just yesterday i was thinking about her and looked in her profile to see when she last was online and noticed it was this week. i half wondered about pming her and then thought i'd ask you if you'd heard anything!!! spooooooky!

Holly - sorry i missed you last night, must have been by seconds  prob couldnt have chatted anyway as it was v late and i was a bit  after too much  at our neighbours...(not the one whose husbands left- she had a very bad day yesterday and came round sobbing her heart out..sooo upsettting... but she left smiling after tea and sympathy)

gotta get to work...back later...

k x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Good Luck Starr,
thinking of you                                          
ali


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck for today Starr!                                             

and good luck for Aless, too...         I really miss your posts! Thanks Candy for letting us know. 

Love and happy Fridays to KJ, Julie, Holly, Erica, Jess, Struthie, Jilly, Ali & all you lovely ladies.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know about Aless - send her my best wishes,hope this is the one for her.

Happy weekend everyone xxx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Starr - Good luck!  

Thinking of you

Jackie x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Happy Friday everyone

Holly -  what a lovely newsy post. You have really cracked on since you got home and it sounds like you have surrounded yourself with a good team which is really encouraging. Lovely 9th anniversary and birthday plans. Picnic in the lakes sounds fab. It’s my 34th B’day and 11th wedding anniversary tomorrow and looks like an early dinner at la Tasca with DH, bro and SIL will be the extent of the celebrations. Too much to think about at the moment…  Bump is great thanks and v big. Everything is going well and I would not have the bare-faced cheek to complain about being uncomfortable. I know how lucky I am and don’t want to be one of those pregnant moaners that I used to want to punch in the face!

Molly – great news on the FSH level. You really know your stuff. I think that acupuncture is the business.

KJ – Hope SW visit goes well. What a great step. I bet you feel the urge to be on your best behaviour and all prim and proper! Hope that she likes Caleb and sees that you will all make a lovely family for some lucky child. How are you going on the sort of time scale. Are you likely to be approved this year? 
Sorry to hear about your neighbour. You sound to be a good support for her. My younger sister and her husband of 2 years are currently splitting up – his choice  - and she is a mess. I can’t say anything to make her feel better and although selfish I am finding it really emotionally draining and upsetting at the moment and DH is trying to get me to distance myself from the whole thing for a while.  

Moosey – I’ve got that cool baby names book too but agree with you I’m not cool enough to use most of them. I especially laughed at the cool rap names page. Yeah like I’m going to call my baby ‘Dr Dre’ James. 

Kelly – well done for follies galore! Hope that they are growing well and that everything goes to plan for a bumper harvest! You are v good to be trying egg share. Someone out there is going to be v grateful to you.

Starr – thinking about you lots and hoping for goods news.xxxxx   

Jilly – good news on the upcoming IUI/Super O. Massively hoping for some good news in the not too distant.  

Moomin- hope you are feeling better and that the acupuncture is helping.

Love to Erika, Julie, Rachel, VIL, Candy, Catwoman, Jess and everyone else.

Jules
xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say        to Starr.  I so hope you get good news today.

Hi to everyone else - have a lovely Friday and a great weekend.

Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Will pm you this afternoon    have been in a management meeting all morning & with 18 staff going today things are a bit  
Starr -            for today.
Kj -   for sw visit on Monday, can't wait to hear your news.
Kelly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, here's a little follie dance      I'm sure they have come on a treat   
Julie - Hope today goes well   & enjoy your long weekend   
MissJules -   &  for tomorrow. Sorry to hear about your sister, it must be awful for her. 
Holly - Aaaawwww great to hear from you   Blimey you've got alot done haven't you   The clinic, your new GP & medical herbalist all sound great   you must be happy & relieved. Good to hear that Mr Claws   is happy & settled now & hasn't given you any more frights. Your tx plan sounds good & you always feel better when you have a plan of action don't you. DH's   plans sound lovely I'm very jealous have a great time.
Aless -           

Hello & cuddles to Molly, Rachel, Catwoman, Struthie, Candy, Jess, VIL, Moosey & everyone not mentioned   Happy Friday.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Starr – keeping everything crossed for you hunny              
In a dash…gotta leave the office in an hour and soooooo much to do before heading off to Cornwall this pm. Love ya all and will check in when I'm back on April 10th...
Kelly – tons of luck for ec, chicken!
Love and hugs to all,
Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Miss Jules-lovely to "see" you hunny,hows that lovely bump coming along Happy Birthday for the weekend hunny 

Starr-have been thinking of you so much,hope your ok hunny,keep us posted  

Jilly-thats pants about your boss,I suggest you hit them over the head with one of the packs   

Claire-so jealous of you going to Cornwall,have a lovely time 

Erica-thank crunchie it's Friday eh ? 

Holly-wow what an update,so happy that your new Consultant is looking after you hunny,keep us posted!!

Loads of love to all and have a fab weekend,cant sit at the computer too long cos my back is killing me 

Nothing much from me,got abit paranoid today as all the discomfort in my tummy had practically gone and I have been having quite alot of egg white discharge(sorry tmi) called the clinic and they said its totally normal and not to panic and to still go in for scan in the morning,so drama over I hope,getting anxious about the scan tomorrow,I really do want to egg share so I hope the little ones have had a growth spurt

Thanks for all your good luck wishes  could not do this without you lot!!

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol look at us all sitting here online waiting for starrs news 

Starr - hoping and crossing everything like mad for you babe     

        to your nasty boss Jilly, thats too mean for words

Erika - sounds likea heavy day, with lots of  if people are leaving. hope it all goes ok 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS JULES for tomorrow and  how lovely to get married on your birthday  tomorrow will be 16 years since i met dh, where on earth does the time go? re your question - the guidelines say we should be at panel within 6 months of handing our application...(its nearly a month gone already...) but in reality that doesnt happen often. i still reckon we'll have got to panel by xmas but I'm not setting my heart on it....

Kelly -  forscan tomorrow

wheres our ********** today  eating crunchies somewhere maybe 

laters

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj,

  you were thinking the same as me,I saw you had posted after me and I thought you might have news,its no good you know I think from now on we all ought to go along to everyone's to  appointments 

I dunno where Julie angel has gone   think your right though,its gotta be choccie thats drawn her away 

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Well there's good news and bad!

The pee test at the hospital was positive.. faint but def there....but i'm now also bleeding as well.. not loads but enough to casue me more worry!!

They've taken a blood test which i have to call this avo for. 

At the moment i'm fine....the fat lady's not singing but humming quietly in the corner. Will update you as soon as i know"!!

Thanks all of you for caring..

Will try and catch up with you all soon

Love to you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww gawd starr, STILL no answer for you  are you upping the cyclogest (upping as in dose, not the other!!) how were the clinic, were they saying postive things?

thinking of you hun

kj x
*
OH, AND SIT STILL AND DONT MOVE A MUSCLE OK*


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Aaaaargh - Starr!  How frustrating not to have confirmation yet.  You must be all over the place!   

Really hoping for good news from the  this afternoon. Sending you more           and telling the fat lady to keep it buttoned! 

Got to go out soon, but will try to log on later from my Sis's.

Loads of love
Molly

Sorry no personals today - run out of time. BTW Julie  was having a long w/e I believe , so not in work today...
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jilly got to call at 3.00 but it's likely i'll have to leave a message and she'll call me back. She's promised to call today even if it's later!!

KJ am doing nothing... just trying to chill out..xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok heres something to help you while away the next few hours

http://img252.echo.cx/img252/8159/006wo.swf

gotta go now, hound needs a walkie..will pop in later for an update....

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I've called... no one there had to leave a message... now the real waiting starts


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Argghh! Had a meeting for an hour so couldn't see what was happening with Starr!

Positive result is v v v good. Bleeding is a little disconcerting but look at Moomin - Moomin had some bleeding and is sailing along now!! Sit still and think    

Thanks for the birthday wishes luvvies.

Jules
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry Guys

Blood results are only 15 so think that it's all over. Got to go back on thurs to check all gone down.

There could be a miracle but i'm not expecting one.

Feeling very sad as thought that maybe we might get lucky. 

Thanks again for all your support xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Nothing i can say - Just so sad    

HUGE hugs coming your way     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

My god you have been through hell and back,Cant imagine gow you feel right now but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you so much sweetie,still hoping and praying that a miracle happens

Kelly x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Starr

Just been checking in and out of the thread all day to hear your news.  I am really sorry it is not looking so good.  It is really pants for you.  You have tried really hard to get it to work and it is annoying that it hasn't worked.

The Homerton are pretty good and will meet up with you to discuss what could have gone wrong.  The consultant their is brilliant and it may be worth having a chat with him or Jenny who were really supportive and always kept the faith in us when we didnt.

I found it quite tough after my IVF treatment as your body really does go through the mill a bit.  Just look after yourself over the next few days, weeks and months.

I am really sorry it is such cr*p news.

Take care
Jackie xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So sorry Starr ,
I don't know what to say.
Just hold true to each other and take one day at a time  xxxxxxxxx
ali


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I have a spare hour or two so I thought I would pop on and catch up......

Jess p – Sending lots of   for your mum.

********** – You’re boss sounds like a right twirp!  
Anyway, I am glad your app went well and you are now feeling a bit more positive  

Kellydallard – Enjoy the pics and meal tomorrow night and good luck for your scan  

VIL & Moosey – I hope you both enjoyed the chocolate  

KJ- Good luck with the SW visit on Monday  

Holly C – Happy Anniversary  
It is good to see that you seem to have found a very competent team of people to help you along with TX, I think that is half the battle some times.

Miss Jules – Happy birthday and anniversary


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

********** - I am fine thanx Julie, how are you?


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Julie thats fantastic news,take it with both hands!

Starr - I am so sorry to hear your news lovey xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi 

Starr darling - I am sooo very sorry to read your post.  I logged on with hope and positives.  I too wish it could all be different.  Take good care of you both and know that you are much loved and we will all do all we can to help you through this horrible time  

Julie - absolutely delighted that you have got somewhere after so long.  Feel very hopeful for you indeed!  At last a silver lining is showing itself and I hope the sun shines on you with everything it has.  After so much crap - you deserve something very good to come out of this.  Brilliant to have something to reach toward and I hope and pray that it will bring you a very happy outcome.  Thanks for pm  

Lilly - how are you now hunny?  Are you feeling any brighter about things going fwd?  I know you were down so lets hope with spring fast approaching things are looking better.  Any developments with tx yet or are you still in a holding pattern?  How's your SIL?  I really hope you're not over doing it taking care of everyone else.  Gotta look after you.

Jilly - nightmare about the silly games your boss is playing!  You SOOOOOOOOOO don't need that  honestly!

Struthie - I'm sure you really DON'T need to loose 14 pounds!  There will be nothing left of you!  BTW - can't stop thinking about that ridiculously insensitive boss of yours and her nasty comment.  Ugh    Treatment may be a choice but INFERTILITY ISN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Big  

Kelly - mwah  Big follie dances comin your way for the weekend!  Being on the long protocol I'm sure reduces  the chances of things happening early to practically non existent....  Relax, breath and heaps of  Good luck hunny!!             

Awww shame I missed you the other night gorgeous but no worries!  Sounds like everything is going so well.  Hoping panel is way before Xmas!  Bring it on!!!! Double mwahs on both cheeks.

Sunny and lovely today with a walk on the beach with icecream.  Perfect.  Over at BIL/SIL tonite and the good news is that the friend my SIL did egg share for got a BFP.  Just wish it was my Starr  

Better go and pretend I'm interested in watching the rugby....

Love you all loads  

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr you know i'm gutted for you sweetheart..its so damn unfair     
just sending lotsa huggles
          

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

julie sweets, thats all really good news from your end, so pleased for you, you deserve it 
kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - yes I do I put on nearly a stone during last treatment,so I need to!
I was talking to one of the guys at work last night,he works nights so takes over from me,I told him what the old cow said,he said "oh well thats very sensitive,lets hope she doesn't have problems when her turn comes then" and winked at me - he did make me laugh!

Julie have emailed you honey,have a a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you're all well.

Firstly - Starr.  I'm so sorry you didn't get good news yesterday.  It just seems so unfair.  I hope you are as okay as you can be and that things become easier soon.   

Julie - It sounds as though your appointment went really well yesterday and I'm really pleased that you now have some options to move forward with.  You weren't given a fair chance at a BFP before (and I think you are right, the clinic should have listened to your concerns about ovulating early) but hopefully all those issues can be overcome next time round.  And, if you are  able to do it on the NHS, so much the better - you deserve your go.    Hope you enjoy your long weekend.  

KJ - Brilliant to hear that you have date for SW fixed.  Hope Caleb Naughty Paws behaves himself!!!

Holly - It's so good to have you back!!!!  Happy anniversary.  It's good to see that you have found a good clinic and alternative practitioners too.  Try not to worry too much about the FSH level (easy for me to say I know) but you have been under so much stress etc, and they can fluctuate so much from one month to another, that hopefully it was just a temporary blip.  I'm very jealous of your walk on the beach with ice creams!! 

Molly - It sounds as though you have been an amazing support to your sister.  I hope things work out okay and the house move goes well for her.  If you do want any info on the tests I had then just send me an PM and I will try to help!

Erika - Hope yesterday wasn't too difficult dealing with those who were leaving.  You've certainly had a lot to deal with recently.  I hope that a much more positive phase is coming along for you  - and with the end of the sausage ban looming how could that fail to be true?!  

Miss Jules - Happy birthday and anniversary!     Hope you an dthe bump are doing well.

Hi to all the other lovely girls too - Kelly, Moosey, Victoria, Struthie, Lily, Catwoman, Jess, Aliday, Candy and anyone I have missed.

I'm off to MIL's now.  What kind of way is that to spend Saturday!!!! (Only joking - I am a model daughter in law really)

Happy weekend everyone


Rachel xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry for no personals,feeling really poop,got a really bad cold and cant take anything for it,feeling really icky .

Scan showed that there were 9 good size follies and 5 more in the making,got to go for another scan on Monday.Feeling really low at the mo,I should be feeling posotive cos of the good response,just want to get it all done with,not coping with it all as well as I thought I would 

Sorry for the me post,will be back after scan on Monday

Julie-Nice you had something to tell us hunny,thinking of you loads

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just want to wish Kim luck for tomorrow, be thinking of you x

Anyone heard from starr over the weekend, hope shes ok.

Can you all check out the meeting thread as we must make some decisions soon, I did contact a local pub that has a seperate functions room, perfect size for us and rooms are just B&B rate, but they have a function on that night, which is a shame C x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi my lovelies,

Starr - am absolutely gutted for you, can't believe how awful this journey is   Perhaps Struthie's boss would like to see what a great "choice" fertility treatment is!

I know you won't want to think about this now but have you had tests to see if you need Heparin to thin your blood?  I had mine privately (expensive - about £350!) but came back positive - think I'm possibly having repeated m/c

Right now you won't want to be thinking about this but maybe something to consider in future.

You need tons of tlc right now - hope you & Dh are ok.  We're all thinking of you both - you WILL get through this.  

Molly - get you and your fab FSH!!!! The body of a 20 year old!!!  Really hope this is the start of something BIG!! 

Struthie - good luck! Great news on the   front!

Jilly - really glad you've found the strength to go again - fingers crossed & loads of    
Hope your boss chills out a bit & appreciates all the hard work you & Dh have done for the pub - cheeky git!

KJ - great news about SW - hope it all goes really well (sure it will!), blimey, haven't you & your lovely DH been together a long time! That must count for BIG brownie points on the adoption front!

Holly - fab news about the clinic & soooooo great to hear from you!  My FSH has been up to 16 but so far my cons convinced it's not prem ovarian failure - my last FSH was 4.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which it's never been before! 
He said while I'm still oving & producing eggs I've got a chance (obviously!!!!!!  )
Will be interesting to see what they think at Bourn Hall where our freebie will be.  Got appt today at link hosp & then hopefully EC w/b May 8th!!!

Kelly - get you & your loadsa follies!!! Sorry about the cold - always makes everything look [email protected]! Chin up mate!  Great news about the chicken pox immunity!

Miss Jules _ Happy Birthday! Hope it was great - last one without the bubs!!

Lily - great to hear from you! Thanks for best wishes about mum - she sees surgeon in 2 hours!!

Erica - thanks for PM - will reply after I've had my bath!!! Hope your sis has her "hairy" problem under control!!  

Julie - FANTASTIC news!!!! Will PM you too!


Just going to hop in the bath!

Got ivf app at 2pm & mum sees plastic surgeon at 11 so busy day! Really got everything crossed for mum - saw her yesterday - the mole has def got bigger so really hoping they've caught it in time.   

Love to all!!
Jess xxx - oops nearly forgot, mwah, mwah!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps
thanks for all your good luck wishes for this avo you lovely people  house is nearly ready, just needs a quick hoover.....
had a nuts but lovely weekend- Caleb went to stay at the dog sitters and came home EXHAUSTED!! while he was gone we went out for dinner on sat eve, stayed out at our friends steve and traceys house and then we all got up early (thanks to our godson max who likes to get up v v early) and went to Columbia Rd flower market. had brekkie and lunch there, also met up with my bro for a coffee. i bought dh a great pressie for his b'day - a dog made out of old metal with a nodding spring head and waggly tail - it'll be lovely in the garden..sounds a bit naff but its very cool really...and is not unlike Caleb 
we picked up the dog on the way home, poor thing stuffed amongst trays of plants/pushchair/his crate etc and then shot over to my mums for a couple of hours to see my aunt and uncle who were visiting - we got caleb from them so thought they'd like to see him. then back home for dinner and compnay for our neighbour who is still rather in pieces  her husband is being quite unfair..keeps saying different things all the time and she just cant get the the root of whats going on. he's been away for 4 days on his own and seems to have decided all sorts of things without talking her into consideration  dh is taking him out for a drink tomoz to see if he can get any sense out of him...

what a waffle i've done...and i've just had a phone call to invite me and caleb for a social doggy walk so gotta fly withpout doing any personals..how rude...

lots of mwah's to everyone
and special *    MWAH'S   * to starr

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thinking of you today Kim. Hope all goes well


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kim - I hope all goes well today  

jess p - I hope your mum's app goes well


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Goodluck to Kelly for your scan today. 
All the best to Jess & your mum for both of your appointments today. 
Hope your sw visit goes well KJ 
So sorry to hear your news Starr 
Jilly all the best for Wednesday 
Julie so glad to hear your news  
 to everyone else


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

eek day has run away and havent done hoovering yet!! been visiting kids i used to nanny for who've just got a dog..him and Caleb didnt get on very well 

forgot to say if anyone reads The Times (and is interested)...front page today is about soaring death rates for young drivers..our friend Stevie has been interviewed and on p4 there is a lovely photo of him and Max...

kj x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Starr - so sorry love. Really hoped for some good news for you. Take care of yourself and make sure you get lots of  

Jules
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Starr -  was so very sorry to read your news. Life is just too cruel sometimes. Was hoping that after all you'd been throug the news would be good.  Hope you and DH are looking after each other. x

KJ - go and do the hoovering at once!!!  Will check out The Times if I can get a paper later. Hope Steve & Tracey & Max are doing okay. Does Steve need any more ops? Has he fully recovered from the last one yet? Sounds suspiciously to me like your neighbour's (D)H has got someone else.... 

Jess - any news on your Mum sweetheart?  What about your IVF appt? Hope they've got all their ducks in a row now and there are no more spanners...  Wish I _did_ have the body of a 20-year-old - in fact, I bet my DP wishes I had the body of a 20-year-old! 

Julie -  Wow, I'm SO pleased that your appointment went so well and that you're moving forward again. What a lovely surprise that you can have your NHS go so quickly.  Your c/s sounds lovely - and it is only fair that they do ICSI for you instead of IVF. Sounds like you have the perfect excuse to eat more chocolate too!  Seriously though, if you do need to put on weight, maybe you should try Whey To Go protein drinks? It's expensive, but it's meant to be great for improving egg quality and apparently body-builders use it too so you could kill 2 birds with one shake.... 

Kelly - how was the scan?  neeb gnikniht fo uoy lla yad....   

Candy - will put my thinking cap on and try to think of somewhere else to have the meet..... 

Rachel - thanks sweetie, will send you a pm.  Hope the MIL wasn't too 

Jilly - good luck for Wednesday sweets.    Hope you wrapped the flooring round your boss's head! 

Erica - how are you? Hope Friday wasn't too fraught and the remaining team are happy and on-side now. 

Struthie -  at your stupid boss! As if ANYONE chooses this! 

Holly - Hi gorgeous!  Sorry you had disappointing news on the FSH, but with all you've had going on it's no wonder you've been stressed! All the more reason to listen to your GP (and not your MIL!  ) on the job front. Don't rush into anything, your health and your family come first.  The herbalist sounds fab - and the naturopath GP...wish they had them over here!  That is just fantastic news about your SIL and her VBF - lovely to hear of a happy ending.  Glad your DH is happy in NZ and hope you're settling in now. Has the boat arrived yet? 

Miss Jules - hope you had a lovely birthday & anniversary. 

 to VIL & Moosey, Lily, Ali, Moomin, Sair, Cathy, BunBun, Murtle, Catwoman (hope you're having a lovely break), Abby, Billie and all you lovely ladies...

My BIL comes back tomorrow for a week or so, so we are going HOME for a while. YIPPEE! 

Love Molly
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

molly my lovely just popping thru in between making dinner and letting little girl next door come over to play with caleb 

will fill you in on sw visit later but it all went fine, got on well..she's very young and not terribly experienced but she seemd competent enough 
stevie's gonna be on bbc news 24 later too apparently, he's just been picked up and taken to london for interview...on air 8.15 ish.......he's just over his back op, tho its still healing...he's just been given the all clear to lift max - hurrah!  shouldnt need anymore ops hopefully 

laters hun


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages and pm's over the last few days. It's nice to feel loved   

Am feeling a bit better now....... it's still hard to think what might have been and i'm still at the why me!!. After all we've been through in the last few weeks, it's terribly hard to understand why...

We will move forward from this though.... i'm now determined to find out if there's a reason why our beans don't seem to want to stick. (Jess... my 1st question at the follow up will be what tests can i have!!)  We will do this again, but until we find out if there's an underlying reason, really there's no point wasting loads of time/emotions and money unless we know!!

Will try and catch up with some of your news... (apologies if i miss you... brain's still a bit fuzzy!!)

KJ... hope the social worker visit went well and Caleb was a true gentleman!! Looks like Steve's gonna be a media star for a while eh!1  Ps LOL at the little girl next door coming to play with Caleb.. xxx

Holly... so glad that you've found the right people to help you achieve your dream down under.... you must go at your own pace though hon.. you'll know when the time is right to start again . Very jealous of your ice cream on the beach. it's lovely to 'see' you happy again . xxx

Looby   

Molly... Yay to going home.. i hope your sil appreciates you!!! So glad the results are looking good for you too... you so deserve that piece of luck sweetheart...   xxx

Julie... More good news from you. Take that NHs go honey.. you deserve it as much as the next person... out waiting list was 1 year from refferal (mind you it took us 2 yrs to actually use it.. not the nhs' fault ..ours!)  Lets hope they take your concerns seriously and watch you like a hawk this time... Hows that evil   boss of yours... still think you should forward that message from kj..  xxx

Moosey and VIL... can't believe you're over half way now... you both sound so content... hope you enjoyed the choccie the other night.. (btw Jenny's been fab and so supportive)xxx

Miss Jules... hope the birthday was good...  not long to go now xxx

Candy... Thanks so much, you always know what to say.    xxx

Jess... hope the ivf app went well and your mum got good news about the mole today too... been thinking of her... ta for the advice re tests... i'm on it!!  mwah xxx

Kelly... how's the follies??... any idea of e/c date yet...?  keep strong and be positive.. it can work!!xx

Cathy... how are you feeling.. bet it's getting harder to carry Ronnie and Donnie around now!! xx

Jilly... Weds is nearly here...hope you get the answers you want!!

Love to everyone else...

Got to go back to the clinic on thurs to check mt hgc levels.. am hoping it all shows clear and we can move on. Been having a lot of pains and nasty  bleeding (sorry tmi!) but it seems to be clearing up a bit now... 

We're gonna sort out a nice holiday for the end of may and i've been offered a educational (freebie!) for me to Abu Dhabi on 9th may so lot's of nice things to look forward to !!

Love and kisses to all. You've been fantastic (as usual!) in the last week so thanks again and lots of    to us all...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

another flying thru visit from me i'm afraid...am stretched a bit thin just now  but didnt want to leave you all hanging on for news 

soooo, sw visit.....it was very informal and friendly, just a read through of what we have coming up over the coming months, which will be lots of stuff about our childhoods, the way we relate to people,parenting skills, expereiences with children, our attitudes to diversity and how we would relay a postive image to children (seem very hot on that one) our support networks, lifestyle and lots of other stuff. basically we discuss it with her and she writes it all up for our official forms. she is being closely supervised so i reckon there could be delays while she checks things out here and there, but she said she has every intention of having us at Panel in the Autumn  she would like us to have finished the home study by August which seems quite close eeek! as i said she is def a bit 'green' to the job but she came across well and we both liked her...dh pointed out that perhaps its better she's young rather than a stuffy old stale sw who we might not relate as well to.... the next things we have to do are 'attachment interviews' we have separate 1/2 hr taped interviews with a senior social worker and it supposedly gives a great insight into the type of people we are and how we realte to our familes and friends. sounds a bit scary  that should happen in the next couple of weeks...
she had a quick look round, so glad i tidied and hoovered! Caleb attempted to jump but obediantly sat on command and licked her arms instead!! luckily she likes dogs  

so all in all, very good and really feel like we're on our way!!

right gotta fly off to work 

kj x

ps Julie you sound sooooo happy today


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

The Restaurant for the meet has been booked, details can be found on the following thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53579.0.html


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Just a quickie

Julie - Glad to hear things are looking a bit brighter for you with your IVF and ICSI treatments.  I completely understand with the cost of treatment - it is really hard when you want to do something and find the dosh is a major obstacle.  I really hope and wish you it works out for you both.

Starr - Good to hear from you.  Hope you are not feeling too battered and the bruises are not hurting too much.  Jenny at the Homerton is a complete star and I cannot say enough good things about her - she is a brilliant person to have on your side at times!  I hope you are doing ok.

KJ - Glad to hear your SW visit went well.  Good luck with it all!  

I am very bored at work today and noticed some blokes kicking down a door to a building across the road.  For some reason I thought it was ok because they were dressed as decorators and there was a man in a suit with them!  They have gone now and the shutters are pulled across - will keep close surveillance on them!

Hello to everyone and I hope you are all having a terrific tuesday.  

Jackie xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon peeps,

Sorry I have been awol,I haven't been very well at all,started as a cold last week but ended up as flu at the weekend.Didnt even make the pictures sat night  Have hardly eaten anything for 3 days and really didnt think I would make my scan yesterday cos I felt so bad . I am also struggling on the huge belly front,v,v uncomftable!! and to add to all of that I have been an emotional wreck THE JOYS

It seems really weird at the mo,like everyday is a blur,Think it has started to get to Oliver aswell cos we are at the hospital so much and that has been upsetting me cos he isnt toally ready to be told as he wouldnt understand and we dont want to get him excited before we know for sure. Had another scan this morning and have just called for the results,we now have 15 follies    and a few tiddlers.Back again in the morning and it should be the last scan   Stick a fork in me ,im done  

I am really sorry I dont have time for personals today ,It hurts if I sit for too long.will be able to catch up properly v.soon as my brother in law is lending me a lap top.Promise I will keep you up to date,thanks for all your good luck wishes  

You are all in my thoughts as always

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

New home this way >>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53617.0.html

Hope you don't mind Candy...  Ready for you to lock when you get five minutes....


----------

